# Crawdads....



## cowgirl

I had a few friends over for a crawdad boil last weekend...

set up an extra table on my patio...




heated some water with my old homemade cooker...



prepared some tatoes, corn, smoked sausage, onions, garlic and lemons...



made strawberry trifle...



made a batch of Hey Bud's smoked beans and a casserole.. smoked them in the Memphis Pro while I watched the boiling pot.



made a couple of salads...



heated my garlic bread in the Pro...



seasoned the pot with crawdad boil, onions, garlic, smoked sausage, lemons, and cayenne..



added the potatoes, then corn, crawdads and shrimp...







made garlic butter and cocktail sauce....



served with lots of garlic bread, napkins and cold beer...



It was kinda fun. :)

Thanks for looking!  

/ message  sig


----------



## meatinc

You are my hero Cowgirl.  EXTRA Cold Beer!! 

Save the leftovers for a Cajun Fatty!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

WOW! really looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great Job!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Meatinc and Steve!  I wish I would have saved some crawdads for a fattie.. didn't think about it at the time. There was one baggie of leftovers and a friend took them home.  

There was plenty of extra cold beer on hand... lol  and lots of paper towels.  Most of us stood by the table and snacked.


----------



## big bob

Goodness Gracious Girl----Looks fantastic----Are you sure you won't MARRY me!!!!! Inmate Bob


----------



## ak1

No she's not marrying you!!! I already proposed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My wife already said it was OK!!

Dang! Jeannie, that looks tasty.


----------



## cowgirl

lol..... Thanks!

Gosh dang it Bob... how in the heck have you been?  Hope you are getting along well in the new house...  I see you're still an inmate. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





AK.... LOL   That was nice of your wife to ok the deal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks friends...


----------



## meateater

Hmmm. I'll just sit here and eat my bologna sandwich. At least I got a cold beer. Looks awesome CG.


----------



## hhookk

It was KINDA fun??? Are you insane ??? That looks unbelieveable. Lets meet somewhere. I'll do my lobster boil again, you do the crawdads like that again. We'll charge $20 bucks a plate and clean up :-)


----------



## bayouchilehead

That sure does look good, can get some of the left overs!!


----------



## cowgirl

Meateater. I wouilda shared with ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Doug, sounds like a great plan!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bayou... if you lived closer I would have saved some for ya.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks friends... I'm ready to do it again. lol


----------



## celticgladiator

wow! very impressive spread. you went all out and it looked fantastic!!!! thanks for sharing....


----------



## chefrob

awesome lookin table..........that's how to eat right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains

OMG! More boiled corn......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fantastic job on the mudbug boil! Looks like you put alot of work into it.. Good work..


----------



## squirrel

You go girl! I don't eat them, but that is one nice spread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeanie,

First words came to mind------Holy Shiite !!!!!!

Then Amazing, Awesome, Unbelievable----Then my vocabulary was depleted!

Thanks for the GREAT view,

Bear


----------



## lugnutz

Wow lotta work but what a payout!  Where do you get your midget lobsters? I can't find em local around here unless I dig em outta my creek and that could take all summer to get enuff for one cookout.


----------



## eman

Dang girl,

 Lookin like  a great boil!

 Only one problem, Ya got enough crawfish and shrimp there for  one or maybe two Cajuns if they both not real hungry. LOL


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Celtic, Rob, Pit, Squirrel and Bear!  It was a fun night... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Lugnutz.. the crawdads grow wild around here. I use the same traps to catch them as I do in my shrimp pond.. unfortunately I didn't have time to get any for this cookout, so I got them at the grocery store. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Eman.. I think you're right!  I coulda cooked a lot more. Thanks!


----------



## beer-b-q

Fantastic Spread Jeanie,  I love the Patio Kitchen too...

I want you to start telling all these wannabes hubbys that we are already *ENGAGED*...


----------



## cowgirl

lol Paul!  Did you ask your Mrs first? You have to have permission.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  lol  

Thanks Paul!!


----------



## caribou

that looks scruptous. I've never had the opportunity to eat crawdads; taste like lobster?


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Caribou!   Crawdads aren't really like lobster... and they don't exactly taste like shrimp.. hmmmm.. I'm having a hard time coming up with something to compare them to.. lol   They have a unique flavor all their own I guess.  Hope you get to try them sometime!


----------



## beer-b-q

cowgirl said:


> lol Paul!  Did you ask your Mrs first? You have to have permission..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Thanks Paul!!


I have been *LEGALLY DIVORCED* since 2004.  I am Eligible Baby... LOL


----------



## lugnutz

Cowgirl ya missed the perfect chance to say " it tastes like chicken " LOL  Crawdads have a tamer less rich flavor than lobster or shrimp ( must be the fresh water thing ).

I honestly couldn't tell ya what they taste like since the ones I have had have been seasoned. It taste kinda fishy, kinda meaty and a lot like the seasonings LOL


----------



## cowgirl

Shoot Paul, I didn't know that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You're a loner like me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









lol Lugnutz... I shoulda said that. lol   Thanks!


----------



## flyweed

Wow..that looks awesome..I would love to do that for my friends..problem is..living up here on the "central coast of Wisconsin" we don't have acces to mudbugs. or any real good seafood for that matter

Any of you southern folk willing to ship a big ole bag of crawdads up to Wisconsin?  I would love to get some to do a boil with.

Dan


----------



## captden

Thats a great looking boil. I somehow found my way to South Mississippi from Alaska and married into a Cajun family. We do Mudbugs just about every other weekend. We cook 30-50lbs at a time. Play music, and drink lots of ice cold beer. Waiting for the Bugs to come back into season!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Dan, hope you are able to get them up there...

CaptDen, that would be a great way to spend the summer.. I could definately do these at least once a week. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  From Alaska to Mississippi..that's an interesting change of weather conditions. Thanks Capt Den!


----------



## monty

Well, Jeannie, you have once again out done yourself!

And you are still single? Mebbe that's a smart thing.

The "M" word is not allowed in our house.

So, what a fantastic yet elegantly simple feast for you and your friends!

Tomorrow I am putting a ram lamb in freezer camp. Some will be held out for next weekend. if all turns out OK thern here will be a nice QView of a smoked leg of lamb raised right here.

Kudos

and

Cheers!


----------



## flyweed

so where is the best, most resonably priced placed that will ship Crawdads up to the Midwest?  I would love to do a crawdad boil here for my friends..but just trying to find a place that doesn't rob you blind to ship them up here.

Any suggestions

Dan


----------



## cowgirl

Monty said:


> Well, Jeannie, you have once again out done yourself!
> 
> And you are still single? Mebbe that's a smart thing.
> 
> The "M" word is not allowed in our house.
> 
> So, what a fantastic yet elegantly simple feast for you and your friends!
> 
> Tomorrow I am putting a ram lamb in freezer camp. Some will be held out for next weekend. if all turns out OK thern here will be a nice QView of a smoked leg of lamb raised right here.
> 
> Kudos
> 
> and
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you Monty.. it's good to see you!

Still single and still not ready to look. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You two have it made..... I'm so happy that you found each other again. Looking forward to seeing your lamb Qview!

 


flyweed said:


> so where is the best, most resonably priced placed that will ship Crawdads up to the Midwest?  I would love to do a crawdad boil here for my friends..but just trying to find a place that doesn't rob you blind to ship them up here.
> 
> Any suggestions
> 
> Dan


I'm not sure about online stores... Maybe a google search will bring up places to compair prices. 
They grow wild here and I catch them when I have the time.. my grocery store carries them in the seafood department too. Maybe your grocery store could order some for you?  Hope you have good luck with the boil!!


----------



## eman

flyweed said:


> so where is the best, most resonably priced placed that will ship Crawdads up to the Midwest?  I would love to do a crawdad boil here for my friends..but just trying to find a place that doesn't rob you blind to ship them up here.
> 
> Any suggestions
> 
> Dan


Dan ,

 i can get them shipped to you from south louisiana in season . But shipping live crawfish is not cheap. or should i say, i have never found a cheap shipper.  From what i've seen the cost of shipping 2 -30 lb sacks is more than the cost of the crawfish.

Here is the rate chart for seafood
[h4]Door-to-Door, Next-Day Delivery[/h4]
Price does not include the cost of seafood. Price includes costs of container, gel packs and freight

*SEAFOOD WEIGHT**COSTS*1-5 #49.496-10 #60.4911-15 #65.9916-20 #74.7921-25 #84.6926-30 #95.6931-35 #107.7936-40 #115.4941-45 #128.6946-50 #138.5951-55 #150.6956-60 #181.4961-65 #191.3966-70 #203.4971-80 #219.99


----------



## flyweed

damn...that's pricey....I think Illl google this and see what I can come up with.

dan


----------



## otter

Flyweed I dont know where you aer located But in Aug. I went to my Mom and Dads in Indiana And we hit the Creek about 2 miles from the house got a 5 gal. bucket of mud bugs and got our grouve on .


----------



## otter

Everything looks great and makes me home sick ............. LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## mnjosh

Great post Cowgirl! Looks very tasty.

I am doing a boil in a few weeks. Do the lemons add much?

They don't look too spicy, what do you all add to the boil and in what order?

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl

Boy Jeanie, that's one great looking spread you put out there. Great outdoor kitchen as well!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yeah , bet it was fun,do you raise Mudbugs too? I haven't had crawfish since '92.Yum, the memories


----------



## michael ark

Crawdads are becomeing a bigger demand than they use to .Their are farmed down the road.I just use them for bait.


----------



## cowgirl

I had a few friends over for a crawdad boil last weekend...

set up an extra table on my patio...




heated some water with my old homemade cooker...



prepared some tatoes, corn, smoked sausage, onions, garlic and lemons...



made strawberry trifle...



made a batch of Hey Bud's smoked beans and a casserole.. smoked them in the Memphis Pro while I watched the boiling pot.



made a couple of salads...



heated my garlic bread in the Pro...



seasoned the pot with crawdad boil, onions, garlic, smoked sausage, lemons, and cayenne..



added the potatoes, then corn, crawdads and shrimp...







made garlic butter and cocktail sauce....



served with lots of garlic bread, napkins and cold beer...



It was kinda fun. :)

Thanks for looking!  

/ message  sig


----------



## meatinc

You are my hero Cowgirl.  EXTRA Cold Beer!! 

Save the leftovers for a Cajun Fatty!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

WOW! really looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great Job!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Meatinc and Steve!  I wish I would have saved some crawdads for a fattie.. didn't think about it at the time. There was one baggie of leftovers and a friend took them home.  

There was plenty of extra cold beer on hand... lol  and lots of paper towels.  Most of us stood by the table and snacked.


----------



## big bob

Goodness Gracious Girl----Looks fantastic----Are you sure you won't MARRY me!!!!! Inmate Bob


----------



## ak1

No she's not marrying you!!! I already proposed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My wife already said it was OK!!

Dang! Jeannie, that looks tasty.


----------



## cowgirl

lol..... Thanks!

Gosh dang it Bob... how in the heck have you been?  Hope you are getting along well in the new house...  I see you're still an inmate. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





AK.... LOL   That was nice of your wife to ok the deal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks friends...


----------



## meateater

Hmmm. I'll just sit here and eat my bologna sandwich. At least I got a cold beer. Looks awesome CG.


----------



## hhookk

It was KINDA fun??? Are you insane ??? That looks unbelieveable. Lets meet somewhere. I'll do my lobster boil again, you do the crawdads like that again. We'll charge $20 bucks a plate and clean up :-)


----------



## bayouchilehead

That sure does look good, can get some of the left overs!!


----------



## cowgirl

Meateater. I wouilda shared with ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Doug, sounds like a great plan!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bayou... if you lived closer I would have saved some for ya.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks friends... I'm ready to do it again. lol


----------



## celticgladiator

wow! very impressive spread. you went all out and it looked fantastic!!!! thanks for sharing....


----------



## chefrob

awesome lookin table..........that's how to eat right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pit 4 brains

OMG! More boiled corn......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fantastic job on the mudbug boil! Looks like you put alot of work into it.. Good work..


----------



## squirrel

You go girl! I don't eat them, but that is one nice spread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeanie,

First words came to mind------Holy Shiite !!!!!!

Then Amazing, Awesome, Unbelievable----Then my vocabulary was depleted!

Thanks for the GREAT view,

Bear


----------



## lugnutz

Wow lotta work but what a payout!  Where do you get your midget lobsters? I can't find em local around here unless I dig em outta my creek and that could take all summer to get enuff for one cookout.


----------



## eman

Dang girl,

 Lookin like  a great boil!

 Only one problem, Ya got enough crawfish and shrimp there for  one or maybe two Cajuns if they both not real hungry. LOL


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Celtic, Rob, Pit, Squirrel and Bear!  It was a fun night... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you Lugnutz.. the crawdads grow wild around here. I use the same traps to catch them as I do in my shrimp pond.. unfortunately I didn't have time to get any for this cookout, so I got them at the grocery store. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Eman.. I think you're right!  I coulda cooked a lot more. Thanks!


----------



## beer-b-q

Fantastic Spread Jeanie,  I love the Patio Kitchen too...

I want you to start telling all these wannabes hubbys that we are already *ENGAGED*...


----------

